# Masonic Charity



## Ripcord22A (Oct 13, 2016)

Last Night we had a discussion during Open Lodge on Masonic Charity and what it meant to the brethren.  The main points that everyone agreed on is that Masonic Charity doesn't have to be of the philanthropic varity.  Giving your time either in a soup kitchen or habitat for humanity type thing, or just being there for some one.  And also that we as an Organization from the individual through GL should focus on the children.  Kids cant help themselves, adults can.  A kid can pick up an extra shift or cut out unnecessary things from their budget to but that used winter jacket or pair of shoes.

A point that I brought up is that charity can also be telling someone NO.  That vagrant standing on the side of the road with the "Homeless VET" sign, is only there because it works.  IF everyone started telling that person NO, and instead of giving them money or food; aka HANDOUTS, and started giving them the business card of someone looking for workers, or something; aka HANDUPS then that person would be forced to improve their situation which in turn would help the whole community as it would be one less person on Govt assistance and one more person paying their fair share!

What say you Brothers?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 13, 2016)

Something I've read about charity - It has more value to the giver when given anonymously.  I think because if you give in a way that no one will ever know that's more purely generous than if you give in person so folks know.

If so then our charitable organizations are a way to be mostly anonymous.  We give as individuals.  The recipients just get told "The Masons of the State of XX".

There's also the discussion that the Bible quote uses the word love.  The overlap of the two words is both obvious and obscure at the same time.  Time is action and thus works best in person.  Love is wanting another to be happy and thus works best anonymously.  That both are true at the same time is one of those mysterious contradictions of human nature.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Something I've read about charity - It has more value to the giver when given anonymously.  I think because if you give in a way that no one will ever know that's more purely generous than if you give in person so folks know.
> 
> If so then our charitable organizations are a way to be mostly anonymous.  We give as individuals.  The recipients just get told "The Masons of the State of XX".
> 
> There's also the discussion that the Bible quote uses the word love.  The overlap of the two words is both obvious and obscure at the same time.  Time is action and thus works best in person.  Love is wanting another to be happy and thus works best anonymously.  That both are true at the same time is one of those mysterious contradictions of human nature.


Bro Doug, both of those points were also brought up last night.  The fact that you weren't there but went to those ideas as well tells me that those are most certainly Masonic ideals.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 13, 2016)

When I was a much younger man I equated Charity with behaviour. If I made a snide comment about someone or treated someone badly, my grandmother (and her generation) would say, "That wasn't very charitable of you."
To me it's about being the best You you can be, and giving people the help they most need.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 14, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> It has more value to the giver when given anonymously. I think because if you give in a way that no one will ever know that's more purely generous than if you give in person so folks know.


Totally agree.


Brother JC said:


> When I was a much younger man I equated Charity with behaviour. If I made a snide comment about someone or treated someone badly, my grandmother (and her generation) would say, "That wasn't very charitable of you."
> To me it's about being the best You you can be, and giving people the help they most need.


Well said brother.


----------



## jermy Bell (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm all for charity,  I and several others like to remain anonymous. I don't need a pat on the back, or told well done. Knowing that I may have made a small difference in a life or several is good enough for me. But we also have several brothers who have to have their picture in the paper, handing over a check,  or that they helped do something for someone. But sadly, we have had brothers and widows who could use a bit of charity, and none will answer that call because there is no recondition in it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 25, 2016)

jermy Bell said:


> I don't need a pat on the back, or told well done. Knowing that I may have made a small difference in a life or several is good enough for me.


I totally agree but at the same time I think that it is good for the public to be made aware of Masonic charity work. Not for recognition but that those that are lie minded may want to join.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 16, 2017)

All super points. As for charity in Masonic regards, I think the fraternal charity is important. As men, we should definitely be giving to charity. As masons, we should be charitable towards fellow masons and their families. As some said, not just monetarily but the widow of a mason that died a few years ago and she's in her 80s and can't afford, nor should have to afford, to pay a person cut her grass every 2 weeks. That's who we should be taking care of. And not asking her if she needs help is enough. Genuinely offering it because odds are she 'wouldn't want to trouble you'. Collecting money for a child of a suddenly deceased MM to go to college on or if the mother wished, help mentor a young man. These are the really charitable things in regards to Masonry when viewed from a obligatory point. Handouts are OK in emergent situations, but enabling is not doing anyone any good.  

The big problem is, we are busier now than ever and unfortunately have been hardwired to think of number one(ourselves and immediate family) to a fault. As I say this, I have to ask myself, 'What have I done in regards to masonic charity?' Not enough for sure and it's something I MUST improve.


----------



## bashkim (Jul 28, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> When I was a much younger man I equated Charity with behaviour. If I made a snide comment about someone or treated someone badly, my grandmother (and her generation) would say, "That wasn't very charitable of you."
> To me it's about being the best You you can be, and giving people the help they most need.



I liked so much this prespective!!


----------



## Teergear67 (Aug 22, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------

